# Welcome to the Collector's Corner



## Mitica100 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hello to all,

While I'm still a 'newbie' on this Photo Forum, I thought having a special corner for the collectors would be a good idea.  So here we are...  

Thanks *chaseman24* for starting this!

My collecting started some 21 years ago, with a Graflex D model camera, an oddity which I prized at that moment.  Little did I know what I'm getting into!  Over the years I owned over 200 cameras and photographic equipment, some rare, some unusual.  I started reading a lot about older equipment and learned its value in today's market.  While I don't collect much lately I'm still in touch with many collectors.

So, if any of you registered Photo Forum users, or Guests for that matter, have any questions about older cameras/equipment just drop me a line here and I'll try to answer it.

 :salute:


----------



## noisytoy (Nov 18, 2003)

wow, great! 

I just bought a second hand Kodak Kodex no. 1, it works with a 120 film, but I don't know if they develop such big negatives...


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 18, 2003)

noisytoy said:
			
		

> wow, great!
> 
> I just bought a second hand Kodak Kodex no. 1, it works with a 120 film, but I don't know if they develop such big negatives...



Hi *noisytoy*,

120 film is still (and in the future hopefully will still be) made by a few companies like Kodak, Ilford, AGFA, Fuji.  Any decent photolab will process it.


----------



## noisytoy (Nov 18, 2003)

I know, I know

but they process it like squares, while these negatives are rectangle-shaped. 

I don't know if photolabs will process these?


----------



## voodoocat (Nov 18, 2003)

120 film is 120 film.  Whether it's 6x4.5, 6x6, 6x7 and 6x9.


----------



## ksmattfish (Nov 18, 2003)

noisytoy said:
			
		

> I know, I know
> 
> but they process it like squares, while these negatives are rectangle-shaped.
> 
> I don't know if photolabs will process these?



Labs that don't do much MF may not be able to print them like you want, but any lab that regularly handles MF will be able to print them as 4"x5" or what ever size you want.


----------



## noisytoy (Nov 18, 2003)

what a relief! I'm anxious to shoot b&w with it!


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 18, 2003)

noisytoy said:
			
		

> what a relief! I'm anxious to shoot b&w with it!



Great! I'll be waiting for some shots taken with the Kodex...  Have fun!


----------

